

Scoble talks CouchDB, the replicable mobilized database  - Jnwinter
http://www.building43.com/videos/2010/08/19/a-powerful-replicable-mobilized-database-couchdb/

======
quinndupont
Erlang continues to kick some ass.

------
bhiggins
Throwing together a bunch of trendy technologies != great product.

~~~
jhs
Agreed. Fortunately, CouchDB is great on its own merit. Also, CouchDB was
using Erlang, JSON, and Javascript in 2005, before they were trendy.

------
lzw
Love Erlang, very interested in CouchDB, but not too familiar with scoble. I
think it is really cool he's covering them, but the camera work is hard to
watch....

